# 20140811 Nipple on Fire!!



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

If you haven't been fishing the Nipple for white marlin you have missed out on a fabulous bite!! We got three yesterday with a dozen knockdowns. Islander/ballyhoos and a wide range/squid daisy chain. Here are pictures of the three we landed.

Bob


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Light'em up!Good job!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great job, Bob. Thanks for the report. 

In the second photo, there are two red beads. Can you tell me how you use those?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job on the ******'s!!!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Good job. We had two hits there Saturday but didn't score.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Red Bead*

The red bead is just a spacer bead on that particular rig. Most of my Islanders don't have them but for some reason I put some on that rig. 

Bob


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome. Wish I would have headed further east on sat instead of bottom fishing. Oh we'll glad you got them. Hope bite stats hot.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work. I am sure it will be like a walmart parking lot out there this weekend if the WX is nice.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*I am blessed*

I know what you mean about fishing on weekends. I try to stay on land and give the weekend warriors some space. Fishing during the week is for me. There were just three boats in the area on Monday.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, nice job!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Way to go! Great report and pics. You had an epic day of fishing.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow well done!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Good job! We have been having some tuff luck getting a hook In ****** thIs year.


----------



## 08everglades (Jun 28, 2013)

Went out yesterday. Boated our first white around 7:30. Had one other on around 11, but lost it after a short fight. Had a wonderful time. Weather was nice, counted 28 other boats at one point. Lots of company.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

counted 58 at one time today.


----------

